# Got a new pup. No ped. Need help.. Mix or not



## flgiconic (Sep 23, 2012)

So the story is my pup Rockette aka Roxie was rescued by a woman who saw her fall out of the bed of a truck doing about 35. She tried to track the guy down but he was gone after she grabbed her off the road. They had to pull over 100 rocks out of her due to falling on a gravel road hence the name. My question is the lady said many of the litter mates she had seen at the stoplight before the guy took off had glass eyes. I think she looks mixed. I mean she has to be. She is very pitty though 11 months, 25 inches and 70lbs and she still has the puppy skin she is growing into. I just cant be sure what she is. We live in Washington State and she was found in Portland, OR. Not a lot of curs or anything out here so I have no idea. The only thing I can think is maybe pit/cane corso or pit/cat bulldog... I really am at a loss. Looking at some of the classic pit pics I have seen before she looks identical to some of them.. She is just to big. Any thoughts would be great


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Since you have no pedigree, your best bet is to call her a mix.
70#'s at under one year is a bit heavy for even a full grown ApBT, particularly a female.


----------



## flgiconic (Sep 23, 2012)

I know. I mean I know she has to be a mix.. my question is just what.. I'm thinking cane corso cause she kinda has that build and you can kinda see it in the shape of her head. 

Thank you for the reply


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks WAY too big to be an APBT, but you can't know without a Ped.
Looks like a Mastiff Mutt to me, I'm not seeing any APBT lol.


----------



## MerlinEdmond (Sep 18, 2012)

Seems like a boxer/pit mix. The face shows pit but the body of a boxer


----------



## flgiconic (Sep 23, 2012)

I had a boxer pit mix and she looked similar just much smaller granted mixes are always different sizes and shapes even when the same breeds are involved. Her snout is too long and not broad enough to be part boxer but she has a big ol' head on her. As for the mastiff thats why I thought cane corso pit mix maybe. She is deff pit. Been around enough to know thats there, its just the other half or whatever throwing me off. Cane Corso or Great Dane is all I could come up with for the body and head. Whatever the case she is a fantastic dog and it doesn't matter either way. I was just looking to see if anyone had anything similar. 

Thank for your responses


----------



## flgiconic (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh and I forgot to mention she has the really tight lip and the rear dewclaw.. Don't know if that could help anyone help ID her or not. 

Thanks again


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Keep in mind the APBT head is most predominate in the gene pool. She cold have 1% AmStaff and get a square head it's not a great way to identify breed. I see lab in your pup but that's just my opinion from your pictures.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Im gonna throw lab mix out there.. its what the head looks like to me


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Something about the long slender build says Dane to me but the head does look lab have to agree. Rear dewclaws can appear in all dog breeds but, some breeds are bred to have double dew claws, such as the Beauceron, Pyrenean Mountain Dog, Norwegian Lundehund, Icelandic Sheepdog, and Australian Braird, but these breeds do not have the dew claws removed.


----------



## flgiconic (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I really dont think there is any lab.. I could be very wrong but She seems very mastiffy and pitty the way she acts and looks. I do see the dane. And her bark is very deep. And she is super super protective of us and our home.


----------



## flgiconic (Sep 23, 2012)

I've been doin a little looking around. Could she be some kind of "Daniff" pit mix? Is that why I can see so much cane corso, dane and pit? I know its impossible to actually know without the ped and that she is a mutt in the best sense of the word but I'm just super curious. I mean she has a bit of a cane corso head shape, the sunken pit eyes and a bit of a more muscled dane body. I absolutely love dogs and I'm just trying to suck up as much knowledge as possible from people in the know. I know you guys are a pit forum but pit people more than anyone have to learn and deal with this mix stuff. Thats why I came to you. If I'm an annoyance just let me know and I will stop. I can also post more pics if anyone would like me too.
Thank you guys.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Well, she's under 2, so she still has a ways to go as far as maturing. So if there is mastiff in there, she could possibly get a little taller, and she will fill out some more regardless of breed. I would figure some kind of Molosser mix. She's pretty big, but not so big to be heavy Mastiff. She could have several breeds in there as well.


----------



## flgiconic (Sep 23, 2012)

MamaTank said:


> Well, she's under 2, so she still has a ways to go as far as maturing. So if there is mastiff in there, she could possibly get a little taller, and she will fill out some more regardless of breed. I would figure some kind of Molosser mix. She's pretty big, but not so big to be heavy Mastiff. She could have several breeds in there as well.


Yah I figured as much. She deff has some kind or several kinds of mastiff in her. And I'm not sure I mentioned it or not before the lady I got her from said she had some rott in her but I have had a rott and have a rott mix and I just dont see it. I guess as she grows I'll throw some more pics up and get your much appreciated thoughts.

Thank you


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

It's so hard to tell when it's not OBVIOUS. Usually you can tell say.... a Poodle mix, or a Chihuahua mix.... they are so distinctive. However, if you had a Poodle/Cocker Spaniel/ Corgi/ Maltese mix.... chances are, it would come out looking nothing like any of those breeds-- possibly even something not even in the mix. She could very well have Rotti in there... but something else (maybe even a smaller percentage of something) looks more dominant. I hope that made sense lol


----------



## flgiconic (Sep 23, 2012)

MamaTank said:


> It's so hard to tell when it's not OBVIOUS. Usually you can tell say.... a Poodle mix, or a Chihuahua mix.... they are so distinctive. However, if you had a Poodle/Cocker Spaniel/ Corgi/ Maltese mix.... chances are, it would come out looking nothing like any of those breeds-- possibly even something not even in the mix. She could very well have Rotti in there... but something else (maybe even a smaller percentage of something) looks more dominant. I hope that made sense lol


Yep. I getcha lol. Well said and thanks!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

You're welcome


----------

